# Recent Gun Sales



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that recent gun sales have been increasing at an amazing rate?

Smitty


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Does seem that way Smitty, But The alarming part is the amount of elderly that are now signing up for CCW, An grabin up snubys.An some plain out hand cannons. Didnt think to much on it the last several months, But Im hearing Church members come right out an talk about the increase of crime around them. They show the effect of it in there eyes,,,I figured election an a New Year like many before had some doings with it, But people wwho have never owned firearms are buying them up without second thoughts,,, An that troubles me. ole carver


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

*Safety*

A lot of places just aren't safe any more,people are starting to see the police can't protect you just write a report afterwards.(not bashing they do what they can) My mother in-law was broke in to and the first thing they took was her pistol .they need to tote them or lock them up tight when they leave.Hell i don't even go to the door at night with with out my little friend .


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guns, automatics in particular  don't work well without magazines. Now would be the time to start putting a few back just in case. CDNN always has good deals. :thumbup:


----------

